# Any SAD's in South Jersey?



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey guys. Just curious if anyone on here lives in South Jersey?


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

I live in a small town called Cedar Brook. It's like 30 minutes from Philadelphia, and 45 mins from Atlantic City.


----------



## RedMan (Oct 30, 2009)

SJ here - Cherry Hill area. Right over the bridge from Philly


----------



## Miwo (Apr 14, 2009)

not South Jersey, but I live in NNJ in Morris County


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

tooo bad, I'm about 3-4 hours away. I use to live in Jackson by Six Flags before moving here. I do have a vacation coming up though with nothing to do except a couple of classes, hmm ;>


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm in Middlesex County - that's Central Jersey I guess. I didn't grow up in the Northeast though so this is my first year living in New Jersey. I really don't know anyone.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Atlantic City would be awesome for a meetup, could get people all over, including PA.


----------



## Inknotmink94 (Mar 5, 2015)

I live in central mass, close enough right? Lol


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Look at this old post. I never knew anyone replied to it :/


----------

